# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Pranë oxhakut rri Hasani, pi duhan dhe mendon...

## MI CORAZON

Mirdita a mirmrama 
  çika djem kudo qe jini
  ne kte teme, qe une hapa
  tash urdhnoni "free" e kini.

  Shkruni bejte, me - pa kunja
  veç fjalorin kujdes t'kini
  se me ba, me ju rrshkit goja
  prej ksaj dere fishek dilni.

  Tash po ik e po ju la
  Ju vazhdoni po s'përtut
  Amanet po ju la çelsat
  po i humët , ju dalshin trut !

----------


## Brari

Mirdita a mirmrama 
çika djem kudo qe jini
ne kte teme, qe une hapa
tash urdhnoni "free" e kini.

Shkruni bejte, me - pa kunja
veç fjalorin kujdes t'kini
se me ba, me ju rrshkit goja
prej ksaj dere fishek dilni.

Tash po ik e po ju la
Ju vazhdoni po s'përtut
Amanet po ju la çelsat
po i humët , ju dalshin trut !

................


Ti e din mori  bel holl
Mori pjeshka era moll
Se geshtenja  don oxhaku
Qe nder gaca i pjek  plaku
Misra te njom e cifteli
Nji dromc djath e i pik raki 
E kur jashta fryn murlani
Bora aklli shtigjet mblon
E ne mal ulrin cakalli
Na rreth zjermit  po kendojm
E kur xhezvja kafen pjek
E kur prushi faqet djeg
Vlon pasuli mbi kusi
Nji tas plot o me turshi
Kush ne rigon e vaj ullini
I qet groshes per lezet
Kush  spec  djegs e kall turinin
E rras buk  qe ne zjarr asht thek
Corazon ti kap kitarren
Se lahutes po i bi vet
E po knojm per Zana malesh 
Qe n'kreshnika cka kan hjek
Tuj lazdru e tuj mbledh lula
Nder lendina e zabele
E  ku larg nig-johet curla
Ku lodrojn qingja e dele
Sa per cilsa mos ki merak
Se kerkush nuk  vjen me vjedh
Se rrin Balo dit e nat
Tu rujt ksollen me gjith dhen
E t' lumt goja mori qik
Per ket za porsi bylbyli
Tash le te knojn dhe mysafirt
E le t'mblidhet tan katundi..



lol

..

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mirsevjen o Brar' djali
 s'paske prit dita me zbardh
 si n'gjergjef paske qenis
 bejtet tuja po sodis.

 Paj geshtenjat m'ke kujtu
 edhe goja lang m'ka lshu
 mu kujtun kohet moderne
 hanim groshë e hiç mish dele.

 A t'kujtohet Brar-lezeti
 kur skish komça e llastik
 kishin hall tan mileti
 se n'mes rruges po u binte t'fikt.

 E do qeshnin tan doktoret
 tuj pa bre-kët me ushkur
 turp i madh ish ajo koh
 tham se iku e s'po vjen kurr.

 Por ma zi po nigjojm
 se barkmdhejt e qafderrat
 po i lujn fen' atij vendi
 popllit i kan zan syte ferra.

----------


## Brari

Ty t'lumt goja  Corazon
Se bash bukur po tregon
Ato koh  me gjiz e najlon
Me ashure  pastasy e trigon
E tash syni  mu m'ka shkue
Ne at peisazh  aq ekzotik 
E ku dielli asht tuj prendue
E m'ke ba  tash nostalgjik
M'ke kujtu  do vite t'bukra
Kur lodrojshit sikur Flutra
Ju tironset  simpatike
Kush bel holl e kush buk fike
Mushnit plazhin e gabinat
Prej Teute ne Iliri
Kush ke Camt e kush te vilat
Na e bajshit gizili
Po kur mbramja vinte bregut
Ju me babat krah per krah
Vesh e njesh si pariziane
N'parfum te jashtem kishit ra
E ato sy kur i xixllojshit
Na detarve na hutojshit
Ndalnim topat e futbollit
Pritshim deri sa te kalojshit
Xhentellmena na me u duk
E ne uj me kok me u zhyt
Eh kan shku tash njato koh
E kujtimet na ngushllojn
Tash si zogj shpernda ne bot
E njani tjetrin ktu ta gzojm
Eh harrova  tash per pak
Ke harru ti nji sapllak
Me do mana e do fiq
Ti kam zgedh un si per miq
T'bafshin mir  e haji fill
Fiq e mana  pjekun n'dill
Kput prej bahces ne at sabah
Kur ti flejshe me nji krah
E tash  shoqet pse spo vijn
A nder hije mos po rrijn..??

lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Erdha ktu e pash çke shkrujt
  shume lezet te ka ty pena
  tash e vetme me t'ba ball
  une e shkreta itu mbeta.

  Kohna t'bukra kem kalu
  sic ke than ti Brar ma nalt
  per simite bahej rradha 
  qe nga Banka n' Kombinat.

  Mu m'kujtohet kur ish vere
  gjith Tirana ne plazh shkonte
  ca me trena ca me zuk-a
  15 ditshin te kalonte.

  E arrinim n'Durrsn e bukur
  gzim i madh ishte per ne
  se do lujshim , do notojshim
  per bojfrenda do vrejshim ne.

  A t'kujtohet motorskafi
  xhiro n'det kur bajshim ne
  zemra qejfit sa sna dilte
  shifshim ne pulbardha n're.

  E kur vinte mramja fresket
  tan femijt qeshnin e lunin
  kurse grate me trike krahve
  shifshin burrat "xing" kur lunin.

----------


## Dita

Mirese tgjeta o mori cike,
tu rritte ndera ty perdite,
tu leshofte nje rreze dielli,
kur ti koken ngren drejt qiellit.

Te rrembefte nje ere e lehte,
ne ato brigje te te dergoje,
ku jane vnu ne rradhe shoqnia,
Korasonin ta takoje.

Ktheju halleve te kurbetit,
shpinen e nxime ne plazh tDurrsit,
se boll tmerre te presin nshpi,
shpirtin te ta nxjerrin ty.

Hej pa drita qenkemi sot,
si tia baj o mori nane,
ku me u la e ku me shpla,
une shoqnine me dal me pa.

Po mu merrka fryma mu,
casht kjo vape o mori nane,
mbylle gojen cike e nanes
nuk o sheh qe asht rehatu.

Bashke me pluhnin neper rruge,
shoke te dy e njerezit zhul,
vec kur cohen e ia marrin
nja do kengesh dashurie.

Kur kalon ti rruges time
Dhe me pershendet
I fal jetes plot gezime,
je dashnia vete.

Dhe e mbyllin repertorin,
kur vjen nata ne Tirane,
mbledh njerezia ke piramida,
barkun tu e mbush me misra.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Gabimisht *" heret a vone "* ka shkruar keto vargje ne nje teme tjeter.
I morra qe andej e po i vendos ketu, me kerkesen e autores......
hahahahahaha  :ngerdheshje:  

Mi korazon mi zerdelie
Ku po e gjen moj njat humor
Sa her bejtet ti kujtoj
M'duhet me majt barkun me dore

Kur lexoja sot n'forum
Mora vesh se n'pllazh ke shkue
Pata frike se nga shpejtesia
Njato brek i kishe harrue lool

Eh mi goc zili te kam
Qi po i ngrof ti njato mullaqe
tash do iki kam do pune
Te puc "Hera" mu ne faqee

P.S. Mos me rrif....lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Her a vone moj bukuroshe
Ku ke hup e ku ke qene
m'ke lan vetem e sje ndi
a mos pret Vitin e Ri?

Dita e Brari kan ba namin 
tuj shkru vargje , poezi
tash trimnohem qe ti erdhe 
e po bahemi dy e dy !

Une me ty e aj me te
do ta kallim tan katunin
Kisha qejf me pas njiktu
Dre' shkodranin me gjith "gru" !

lol

----------


## Brari

Fantastike..

Do shkoj te furnizohem..qe te perballoj  talentet tuja..

Artiste jeni...thx per humorin..

----------


## Dreri

Po mire moj Corazoneeeee
Ti bujare do me u tregu
C'eshte kjo ftese qe ti me bane..??
Eshte kollaj me me ftu me "gru"

Hajde pra korrigjo ftesen
ne dac vetem une me te ardhe
Itash en vend une po baj kthesen
me t'kerku ty neper vale

Tuj i ra bregut  per te gjane
vajza shume  te shtrime ne rane
me ta cu mishin kokerr
Sec po me duket  deti  i vogel

Kush prej jush i paske heke
U prish dynjaja "kuku nane"
Para meje nje pale breke
Po i lun era neper rane

Kujt i humen e thafte vera
Prap mire qe ka fustanin
Por diku rruges tash po fryn era
Po i plas djemte e po ban namin

Ere si sot une kurr skam pa
Ranojne palamat per me u thye
Rane e madhe paska ra
Po vjen Brari tuj fershllye

E cka po thote Braro Bash Muja
T'tana vajzat e Florides
bash si motra qe po me duken
Vec  me gjete njate Korazonin
Flokte prej krese mue po nuken

Trupi i saj porsi   palma
Qe era hic smunet me rr'zue
zani i saj porsi serena
 tuj  piskate tuj lodrue

Neper duna ne rane e diell
Po me fshihet por si struci
Vetem koken diku fsheh
se ka  frike se mos e nguci

Kur ka mbrrite  qaj  Dre Bash Aga  (lol)
Sec po rri serbes mbi kale
Nje zane mali i shkon permbrapa
Shtoizovalle ne fustan te bardhe

PO kalon aty afer Brarit
I ka shtri doren tuj i ba be
Ku e gjete kete zane malit
Pa me thuaj o Aga Dre

Po ky Dreri  dredh mustaqet
A ske ni ti o burri i burrit
Per nje vajze prej Tirone
Qe po shkrun  ne faqe te  forumit

A ke lexu ti Korazonin
Qe  po gjuan sponta ku sta merr menja
Qekjo eshte pra qe po me vjen mrapa
Se merr kush se ashte e emja

Braro Bash Muja ne kame asht cue
Kush asht burre e kush asht djale.
Kush asht trim qe vjen me mua
Korazonin per me e marre

 Ne breg te detit ku kane shkua
Bash ne rane aty jane zadet
kane nise luften  me luftua
Kane mbete burrat pa fisheke

Braro Muja i forte kish qellue
Dre Agen e paska rr'zue
Po thrret Dreri ku je moj grue
hajde  grue me nimue

KOrazoni ndihmoi Brarin
Me rr'zue Drerin  me korite
Por Dreri si pune hajdutit
I ka qellu nje thike kucukut
Ia ka ngul Brarit ne Tulaqe 
ia ka shky pantollt versace
                                              lol
                                                          lexuat nje fragmet nga ..."HEROIZMI I POPULLIT TONE NDER SHEKUJ"

----------


## MI CORAZON

OHHHH  MY GOD !    :i habitur!:  

lololololololololololololololololololol...........  ..

----------


## macia_blu

mec more c'ka po thue
ka ra paqja e ka mbarue
pa marre vesh kush ka luftue
lene ma  c'ka ka fitue.
...
Prit  bre njeri te vij ene un
sidomos  te bej plazh ne lum
ku me ze dielli lara  lara
shkoj vone n'shpi e m'can n'krye nana
...
sertja e mire corazon
prej nga asht hic nuk kallzon
flet  prej shkodre ne dialekt
tash as vedin s'po e marr vesh
...
c'ka po me duhet prej ka asht
m'ka cue gaz, me ka  ba me e dasht
muzes se humorit i ka lshue  termet
ka  dy ore s'kam pra' tuj qesh 
...

lol

----------


## Dita

Mori cike oj bije e dheut,
bela e madhe t'paska zane,
si me ia ba me u marr me Drerin,
ai i haka te gjithe me dhambe.

Ku je Brar o burre me mend,
hajt tash ulu ne ket kuvend,
baje namin me lezet
sic din ti ne muhabet.



P.S. per Drerin ..........fragmenti nga "Heroizmi i popullit tone nder shekuj".......mrekulli........ ah Korason, ah Korason  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ahh maj mic ti cka po thue
kam dy or un tuj vajtue
GjergjElezi plot me plag
Baloz-detit  don me i ra n'spat.

Çka me ba un e mjera
kah penxherja a kah dera
une spo di ka me shkue
kujt fitoren me ja kunorzue.

Jam ul ktu tuj mendue...
Brar trimi asht n'pun tuj shkue
kur aj t'ulet e t'dhezi kyt dreq 
ka me i shku buza, atij vesh m'vesh.    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Dita,  tani e lexova postin tend...
" Me mire nami , se sa syri " - thote populli.   :i qetë:

----------


## Dita

> *KORASONI*
> 
> Dita, tani e lexova postin tend...
> " Me mire nami , se sa syri " - thote populli.





Mori cika me nishan, njikshu neve po e lam  :buzeqeshje: 

E ciftja BAM  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Calexico

ku e lamë e ku na mbeti
vaj vatani e mjer mileti.
mjer mileti e vaj vatani
pse mori çika ju po qani.

po qajnë çikat për forumin,
ka dalë sarsi hajde de
ka dalë sarsi, e kaploi forumin
boni gato ato armatime 

unë shigjeten, e ti pushkën
drejt e në beteja, lum për ne
për këtë popull e bëjmë punën
për këte forum e këto re.

ku e lamë e ku na mbeti
erdh sulltoni, iku mbreti.
iku mbreti, erdh sulltoni
se çpo na mban iso corazoni...

----------


## Brari

Dit  Plazhi (koha partise)


Ka ra rezja nder Bajama
C'ka po i than njato fustana
Qe n'litar jan vjerr   n'balkue
Mbeten hallku tuj shikue
Tuj shiku edhe tuj pvet 
Kush banon atje ne kat tret
Jan do varza prej  Tirone
Dalin xhiro me Nallone
Kur vjen mbramja  bregut detit
Gizili ja bajn miletit
Dor per dore sa vjen nata
Tup tup njashtu si pata
Vesh e njesh,  ly syt me bishta
Kan marr bregut per nga pista
E kan zan nji tavolin
Dielli kuq njatje n'prendim
I shtin varzat ne andrrim
Jan  ba Qikat porsi rrushat
Flladi detit ja lmon Gushat
Ja lmon Gush e ja lmon faqe
E ja hjek njat lodhje trupi 
Se tan diten tu bajt rraqe
Qe  memzi i xuni zuki
Zuku i druve  edhe Zisi
U ba plazhi si parizi.

.......

Vazhdon neser...se mkputi  Gjumi..

lol


...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Tash sa erdha un njiktu
Brari fjetun paska ra
po te tjeret ku kan shku
kpucet n'der i paskan lan.

Bash tashti mu kujtu
filmi hershem me "Adema"
ishte njani porsi Bra-ja
fliste veç per "Dardanela".  :buzeqeshje: 

Ti per detin une per mretin
s'heqim dore ne me na vra
a t'kujtohet si mileti
majshin rradhen qe pa zbardh?

Mani men ju forumista
per Vit Ri u bante nami
hajshim  qofte me mish t'grim
sallate ruse bonte mami .

Zinte gjeli n'maj t'furneles
t'mrençmet sup i hajshim ne
Gzim i madh me shku ke furri
bakllavane me e pjek ne.

E masnej sahati 6 
ne u hudhshim ke divani
Dilte Gjosho e Zef Deda
qeshnim ne, gatunte mami.

Vinte ora me shtru pjatat
tan shtepia zbukuru
mbushnim gotat,  hajt gezuar :
" Goca t'mira u bafshit ju" !


....Vazhdon...
Të laj i her liveret.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

Ketu kam qene moj Korason,
tuj lexue Brarin tone,
tuj prit mbajtjen e premtimit,
pasi te zgjohej tsillte vazhdimin.

Po ti vete njehere si ke qene,
a i pastrove liveret mbreme?
Kafenene kishe vizitue,
nji kange te bukur aty lishue.

Ato radhat mkane shti nmejtime,
ndasht me dit, ma shume nkujtime,
kur nji mbasdite 31 dhjetori
mvune ne radhe do qepe me marre.

Qept mbarue ne dyqan,
furnizimi sdon me ardh,
prit e prit e nuk po vjen,
erdh mbasditja une ne kembe.

E kur ne fund mberrin kamioni,
mblidhen njerezit ne vend te gureve,
qe tek radha i runin vendin,
gati tu para dyqanit.

Radha Dites me ne fund i vjen,
pas gjashte oresh pritje ne kembe,
Ato qepet une i bleva,
me ca molle i shoqerova.

Heroine e asaj nate,
bleva qepe une per sallaten,
Lart me priste gjeli i detit,
Kisha qa kur ia prene fytin.



(Besoj se do vazhdoj)

----------

